# MY16 to MY17 changes



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

If your car is from BW22 (30th May) onwards, your car will now be MY17 instead of MY16.

New standard specification:
All TT cars built from MY17 will come with front centre armrest (6E3) and cruise control (8T6) as
standard across all trim lines.

Changes to TT pricing:
In addition to the changes above there will be a price increase for the TT range at MY17.

Tech pack is gonna be £1490 and Comfort and Sound pack reduced to £1460 for Sport/S Line and £1190 for TTS.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Awesome news seeing as I'm on BW24!

Assuming already ordered cars get these spec changes free of charge?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Awesome news seeing as I'm on BW24!
> 
> Assuming already ordered cars get these spec changes free of charge?


Unfortunately I don't think that will happen. Audi will try and build all MY16 cars when ordered as MY16's. Good news is your BW might come forward a few weeks! lol.

If they run out of their MY16 production quota then they will have no choice but to amend these to MY17's. Not 100% sure if the customer has to pay anything more if this happens.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Good news is your BW might come forward a few weeks! lol.


Exactly right - I've moved from BW23 to 21! Very pleased!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

So either I get my car earlier or potentially (assuming they wouldn't change the quoted price) a couple extras.

Oh well it's a winner either way.

My order number isn't track able yet so gonna have to wait to check.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Interesting - and thanks. I have a BW20 car ordered, have innocently asked Five Oaks if it's possible to push out to BW22. Let's see what they say...


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

TTimi said:


> Changes to TT pricing:
> In addition to the changes above there will be a price increase for the TT range at MY17.
> 
> Tech pack is gonna be £1490 and Comfort and Sound pack reduced to £1460 for Sport/S Line and £1190 for TTS.


So Comfort and sound - down from £1320 to £1190 on the TTS
Tech pack down from £1795 to £1490

Any specific news on actually price increase?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

All TT Coupes will be £435 more than now.

All TT Roadsters will be £300 more than now.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

If you have ordered an MY16 and they run out of production quota, I think it will be a FOC upgrade to MY17.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

TTimi said:


> If you have ordered an MY16 and they run out of production quota, I think it will be a FOC upgrade to MY17.


Here's to hoping 

Just done a live chat and my BW is still 24


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

So realistically you are basically being forced to pay for the cruise control but you get the arm rest thrown in? And the arm rest price has come off of the Comfort pack?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Feel bad for the people who missed out on the extra £1-2000 deposit cont. (depending on engine) and now it's gonna be an extra £400


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Prices go up all the time, with most things in life, so you have to expect it guys.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Prices go up all the time, with most things in life, so you have to expect it guys.


Indeed they do!

Glad I got mine while I did, and I got an amazing deal (I think...).


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

PM me the deal and I will tell you if it is amazing or not :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice bit of info TTimi... Swings and roundabouts really... Give with one hand and take with the other!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Cruise control and arm rest should have come as standard anyway, even when it was £400 less!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

TTimi said:


> Cruise control and arm rest should have come as standard anyway, even when it was £400 less!


As should have been climate control! My £10k hire car had climate control


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SussexRob said:


> Interesting - and thanks. I have a BW20 car ordered, have innocently asked Five Oaks if it's possible to push out to BW22. Let's see what they say...


Dealers have 0 control over build weeks, its all controlled by the factory.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> SussexRob said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting - and thanks. I have a BW20 car ordered, have innocently asked Five Oaks if it's possible to push out to BW22. Let's see what they say...
> ...


Correct. Only way they could change it to a new order and then charge you slightly more.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> Nice bit of info TTimi... Swings and roundabouts really... Give with one hand and take with the other!


Yes exactly. With my order I'd have saved £300 by not having to add cruise control but would be paying £300 more for the car - but I'd get an arm rest thrown in plus I'd save £300 off the price of the Tech pack.
On the other hand I' wouldn't be getting the £5000 deposit contribution.

Does the fact that Audi will be offering the Tech pack at a slightly lower price dispel any rumours about sat nav being available on its own?

Thanks for the info TTimi.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

TTimi said:


> All TT Coupes will be £435 more than now.
> 
> All TT Roadsters will be £300 more than now.


Not a bad result for me - saving £100 and I requested a build week after 22. Still no specific details yet.

Off topic, Deposit paid on Friday, how long before I get specific build details?


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Smoothie said:


> Off topic, Deposit paid on Friday, how long before I get specific build details?


We ordered and paid deposit on a Saturday and got an e-mail 16 days later with myAudi link and order number.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The build details completely depends on which build slot your dealer has put you into.

I will have a look tomorrow and see if I can find anything on the sat nav SD card version.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The proof of the pudding will be when the expected cars turn up. Interesting bit of news though. Thanks.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

This is getting confusing!!! I ordered 14th of March, including cruise control but no armrest. I have had an email from Ridgeway Audi today saying build week 23. Delivery June. What does that mean? Free armrest?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Someone said you can check if it's MY16 or 17 from the your Audi tracker, I'd assume your dealer can check also.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Alan Sl said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise control and arm rest should have come as standard anyway, even when it was £400 less!
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have also been told by dealer the inside left boot trim carpet part without the storage pack option ie just plan carpet is now obsolete after they raised a tech query with Audi, superseded by the storage pack part.

Whether this is actually true or not but they can't get the plain carpet part for my car, so whether this will feature too?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The only option changes I have been made aware of are :

-Fine Nappa Leatheroor trims now in Alcantara when ordered together with Fine Nappa Leather

-Audi Phone Box: Additional functionality of being able to connect two mobile phones simultaneously. Also capable of wireless charging with QI enabled compatible smartphone.

-New Audi Design Selection- Admiral Blue Sport -£2,995 TTS -£1,095

-New Audi Exclusive Inlays £900


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm in a nice spot now - Five Oaks Audi cancelled my Status 10 BW20 car, replaced with the same specification MY17, BW24. No change in price (deal done with 5k contribution), now includes cruise control.

If anyone has a car not built yet they want to change - it doesn't hurt to ask - it can be done.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice work SussexRob, I hope they move me forward into your old spot in WB20!


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

What's this Qi phone charging option and where does it go in the cubby? Can it be added after the fact?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

aaronz said:


> What's this Qi phone charging option and where does it go in the cubby? Can it be added after the fact?


If you have a phone capable of wireless charging, then it will work the the MY17 TT.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

My build week has now shuffled up to 22... hopefully this is still a 2017 car!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

SussexRob said:


> My build week has now shuffled up to 22... hopefully this is still a 2017 car!


If I had to guess, if your BW has been brought forward then chances are more likely it'll be a MY16 and they've brought it forward so it's built before the MY17s

When did you order it Rob?


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Ordered 13th March, although re-shuffled earlier this week to get a MY17 car. It's still showing MY16 in the text - so let's see.


----------



## mike3105 (Apr 7, 2016)

Just ordered my car today.

Managed to get a quote on the 31st March so I got the £5k contribution, but the issue is that's only valid for pre-week 24 cars, so the garage is going to try to find me a car build slot which is pre-week 24, and post-week 22 (or marked as MY17).

We'll see how it goes!

If you already ordered the tech and comfort packs and no cruise, you'll get cruise for free, if you ordered cruise I guess you can take it off your order...as far as I understand it? £435 more expensive base price, but £435 saved on both packs together.

I'd rather pay £250 for cruise than lose £1k contribution. Very much first world problems from my end!

BTW, thanks for the info, you may well have saved me £250!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think anyone with a BW22-24 should be very conservative in their expectations of having a MY17 (myself included).

I'd love to think we'll get lucky and get one, but it's more likely we'll get the last couple of MY16s. 
At this point I'd also disregard the dealer saying it'll be MY17 too, as its up to the factory at the end of the day.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't the car factories normally change model year after their summer break?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Don't the car factories normally change model year after their summer break?


Break? We don't get breaks in the car industry


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

TTimi said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't the car factories normally change model year after their summer break?
> ...


we call it summer *shutdown*.. it happens usually in the end of July - beginning August (UK), takes from 2 to 3 weeks. Due to the maintenance works to be completed on site.
The change to the new MY can happen at any time from April to September depends on the program plan. 
In general, the date of switch is known a 1.5 year before the change.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi always change their MY at that time of year, not summer.


----------



## DJP31 (Feb 22, 2016)

Just thought I'd say hello as we ordered just before the end of March to get the £5k finance contribution. The dealer also moved on the price OTR price £33,750 down to £32,416. Also getting the premium mats thrown in as a handover gift.

The car is for my daughter who turns 21 on 2nd Aug and we've said we don't want delivery before that as the insurance is horrible. Our family mini fleet renews on 21st July so the TT will be a substitution on the 2nd. The dealer has also guaranteed the p/ex on her Adam but I'll give webuyanycar a shout at the last minute to see if I can improve on it.

I've been given BW18 and see that she won't get the free armrest. Funnily enough that was an option we'd spec'd but when she tried a car with one her positioning is such it was an effort to actually rest her arm on it, so we ditched it :lol:

I saw mention of a build tracker on an earlier post, how do I get a looksie at that?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

If you have your 8 digit order number (might need to ask dealer for it) then you can track on your Audi - https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraud ... ount/login

You'll need to create an account if you don't have one.

Edit: I ordered mine at end of March and still can't track mine so don't be surprised if you can't yet.

Also if you have a BW before 22 then you will not get the upgraded spec with the armrest.


----------



## DJP31 (Feb 22, 2016)

TTimi said:


> aaronz said:
> 
> 
> > What's this Qi phone charging option and where does it go in the cubby? Can it be added after the fact?
> ...


In case it's of interest the iPhone doesn't support Qi but you can by an adapter that sits between the case cover and the back of the phone. The end plugs into the Lightning connector and is very unobtrusive. I have to fess up I'm a Lexus man and mine has a Qi pad, so I had to get the adapter to use it :lol: It's pretty goo so long as you position it properly on the pad.


----------



## DJP31 (Feb 22, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> If you have your 8 digit order number (might need to ask dealer for it) then you can track on your Audi - https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraud ... ount/login
> 
> You'll need to create an account if you don't have one.
> 
> ...


Wow that was quick, thanks! I'll ask the dealer for the number as I don't have that. As mentioned above not bothered about the armrest, but I may as well ask if the order can be pushed back given we don't want delivery until 2nd Aug.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

DJP31 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have your 8 digit order number (might need to ask dealer for it) then you can track on your Audi - https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraud ... ount/login
> ...


Yeah sorry, I re-read it again and realised you didn't want it.

If you push the order back then chances are they'll have to reorder it and you'll pay the new TT prices and you'll get cruise control and the armrest.

My order was at end of March and I got BW 24 - which gets me the car at end of June or beginning of July.


----------



## DJP31 (Feb 22, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> DJP31 said:
> 
> 
> > Waitwhat93 said:
> ...


No worries. TBH not worried about arm rest or cruise, if it ends up MY17 by accident so be it. If it doesn't then nothing lost.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

DJP31 said:


> Just thought I'd say hello as we ordered just before the end of March to get the £5k finance contribution. The dealer also moved on the price OTR price £33,750 down to £32,416. Also getting the premium mats thrown in as a handover gift.
> 
> The car is for my daughter who turns 21 on 2nd Aug and we've said we don't want delivery before that as the insurance is horrible. Our family mini fleet renews on 21st July so the TT will be a substitution on the 2nd. The dealer has also guaranteed the p/ex on her Adam but I'll give webuyanycar a shout at the last minute to see if I can improve on it.
> 
> ...


To be able to buy my daughter a brand new TT on her 21st #LifeGoals (gotta have one first lol)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TTimi said:


> To be able to buy my daughter a brand new TT on her 21st #LifeGoals (gotta have one first lol)


Off-shore banking is a pretty good way of saving...  #offshore


----------



## DJP31 (Feb 22, 2016)

TTimi said:


> DJP31 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd say hello as we ordered just before the end of March to get the £5k finance contribution. The dealer also moved on the price OTR price £33,750 down to £32,416. Also getting the premium mats thrown in as a handover gift.
> ...


Just to clarify, she is paying for this herself. For once Bank of Mum & Dad are not being called on. Needless to say I'm doing all the donkey work but I guess that comes with the territory.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

DJP31 said:


> Just to clarify, she is paying for this herself. For once Bank of Mum & Dad are not being called on. Needless to say I'm doing all the donkey work but I guess that comes with the territory.


You don't need to explain!

I hope she lets you borrow it from time to time! 8)


----------



## DJP31 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mr R said:


> DJP31 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify, she is paying for this herself. For once Bank of Mum & Dad are not being called on. Needless to say I'm doing all the donkey work but I guess that comes with the territory.
> ...


No I know but just in case she's stalking me and tries to claim I said I'd pay :lol:

It will be interesting to have a drive. One thing for sure, I will never be getting in the back though!


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

DJP31 said:


> Just thought I'd say hello as we ordered just before the end of March to get the £5k finance contribution. The dealer also moved on the price OTR price £33,750 down to £32,416. Also getting the premium mats thrown in as a handover gift.
> 
> The car is for my daughter who turns 21 on 2nd Aug and we've said we don't want delivery before that as the insurance is horrible. Our family mini fleet renews on 21st July so the TT will be a substitution on the 2nd. The dealer has also guaranteed the p/ex on her Adam but I'll give webuyanycar a shout at the last minute to see if I can improve on it.


Do you realise that the 5k deposit contribution is only valid for cars ordered before end of March 2016, and registered before the end of June 2016? Might be worth checking out with the dealer on whether they would still honour it after that date...

If they will honour it but need it before the end of July, don't forget that Audi will give you 7 days free insurance, so in theory you could pick up the car on 26th July and then have your insurance kick on on 2nd August


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Agreed with JC, you're likely gonna need to pay more if you want to push the order back


----------



## DJP31 (Feb 22, 2016)

jc74 said:


> DJP31 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd say hello as we ordered just before the end of March to get the £5k finance contribution. The dealer also moved on the price OTR price £33,750 down to £32,416. Also getting the premium mats thrown in as a handover gift.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, but yes, we ordered just before the 31st March to secure the £5k. TBH I only saw the difference between MY16 and MY17 here and neither the armrest nor cruise are important. If the build week slipped that would just be a small bonus.

When we started discussions with the dealer (who we have successfully dealt with before) we stipulated right from the start it was an early August delivery or no deal. They've assured us it's no problem.

The insurance is a good one. Yes, we could get the car a week earlier but my daughter (it's her car) may be going away for a few days. Personally I'd rather get the car a fews days early and then go away but then I'm more car nuts than she is. As evidenced by the fact it's me here not her :lol:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Guys, I have a confirmation of my car for week 21 (Germany), do you know if I'll get a MY16 or 17?

Thanks!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

moda said:


> Guys, I have a confirmation of my car for week 21 (Germany), do you know if I'll get a MY16 or 17?
> 
> Thanks!


This will be MY16


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

damned! 

Thanks.

I don't know anyway what are the changes on the German market...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It looks like Manual air conditioning has been replaced with Electronically controlled air conditioning system for MY17.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Where did you get this info from Zep? The April brochure online still shows the manual controls.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah where did you get that from Zephy? :?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

The YourAudi order tracker shows Electrical air con, I think Zephy is making an assumption that this is the Deluxe Auto air con


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Previously YourAudi said Manual air con and was a MY16. Now it's MY17 and Electronic air con.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Previously YourAudi said Manual air con and was a MY16. Now it's MY17 and Electronic air con.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well I hope you're right  the digital ones are much cooler.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Waitwhat93 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Previously YourAudi said Manual air con and was a MY16. Now it's MY17 and Electronic air con.
> ...


I'm not sure. Like Mr R said it still says Manual air con as standard in the new brochure. :?


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Previously YourAudi said Manual air con and was a MY16. Now it's MY17 and Electronic air con.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Same here: my build week moved from 22 to 24 and shows now this, when in past it was manual:

{"subParentLabel":"HKA","productId":"MHKAKH6","name":"Electronically controlled air conditioning system","displayable":true,"standard":false}

I guess this option will still not a standard.. if at script above: *"standard":false* means what I think..

all imho :?:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe if you've already speced cruise control (now standard) and Tech pack at the old price, like I have, then its a compensation offer from Audi. Who knows. But how much can you trust what it says on the YourAudi site anyway. Mine still doesn't include Audi Sound system yet my dealer assures me that it is there in the order. :?


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe if you've already speced cruise control (now standard) and Tech pack at the old price, like I have, then its a compensation offer from Audi. Who knows. But how much can you trust what it says on the YourAudi site anyway. Mine still doesn't include Audi Sound system yet my dealer assures me that it is there in the order. :?


I didn't order either Cruise control or Tech pack, yet Cruise Control also shows in my spec in youraudi, now along with electronically controlled air con.

I have just played with configure your audi and the cruise control is an additional option and not standard still.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have Audi sound system in my order on Your Audi

Also, just because it says electric air con doesn't mean it's the deluxe one, manual is still electric it just isn't digital which is the difference.

Cruise control and centre arm rest is standard if you are BW22 AND the car is showing as MY17


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Cruise control and centre arm rest is standard if you are BW22 AND the car is showing as MY17


but how it became a proven fact?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Also, just because it says electric air con doesn't mean it's the deluxe one, manual is still electric it just isn't digital which is the difference.


Yes, "deluxe automatic air conditioning" is the phrase and this includes the fancy digital screens... which are at times difficult to see if you're wearing polarized sunglasses! 8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I have Audi sound system in my order on Your Audi
> 
> Also, just because it says electric air con doesn't mean it's the deluxe one, manual is still electric it just isn't digital which is the difference.
> 
> Cruise control and centre arm rest is standard if you are BW22 AND the car is showing as MY17


In the new brochure it says - "Electronic climate control - part of the Comfort and Sound Package". Make of that what you will.
Personally I'm not that bothered about it.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

marshik said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise control and centre arm rest is standard if you are BW22 AND the car is showing as MY17
> ...


I work at Audi so know


----------



## SoupKing (Mar 26, 2016)

Man - I'm sitting there static on week 21 - MY16

I might be the only guy on the forum hoping his order status actually goes backward a week :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

marshik said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise control and centre arm rest is standard if you are BW22 AND the car is showing as MY17
> ...


Cruise control and centre armrest are in the April brochure as standard, and will be in any MY17 cars built from BW22


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

SoupKing said:


> Man - I'm sitting there static on week 21 - MY16
> 
> I might be the only guy on the forum hoping his order status actually goes backward a week :lol:


I will happily swap with you :roll:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

is this date of week 22 standard for Audi or for Audi in UK? Thanks!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

April brochure here: https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... des/tt.pdf


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

moda said:


> is this date of week 22 standard for Audi or for Audi in UK? Thanks!


Standard for Audi, if your car is being built from atleast 22 then you'll likely have a MW17, obviously there may be some stragglers so it is not 100% unless dealer/Audi tell you otherwise.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

SussexRob said:


> Interesting - and thanks. I have a BW20 car ordered, have innocently asked Five Oaks if it's possible to push out to BW22. Let's see what they say...


not five oaks just outside BBH per chance?

Mine is build week 19 and currently being put together according to the your Audi tracker

Nearly there


----------



## chgor (Apr 24, 2016)

When do/did price changes come into force? Placed order mid-April but dealer secured car already en route so will be MY16 and thus without the new standard equipment. Wonder if I've been diddled...


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Only factory orders from build week 22

Edit: mis-read post - the discount applied to cars bought until end of March, if you've ordered after March then I don't think you're entitled to any discount.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have the phone box on a tts built in Jan 2016. No QI and makes bugger all difference to phone signal. Can I get new QI one done after market do you think? I was told when I bought it it did QI charging. So a bit miffed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

